# from the uk to a life in cyprus



## lesleyarnold (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I am considering moving to cyprus. I have no idea where to start. I would like to know how the education system works out there. I would be bringing 2 of my 4 daughters with me who are 14 and 16. I am also a fully qualified and experienced secondary school science teacher. Is there good employment prospects out there for teachers? How do the salaries of teachers out there compare to uk teachers and could i expect a decent standard of living? I have to consider the fact that i am recently divorced and hence a single mom. How expensive is it make that move? How long does the whole process take? questions questions! I am due to visit cyprus on the 25th of July. Does anyone have any advice on where I start with finding out the basics. I would be interested to find out how the move has gone for others and the hassles you may have encountered with the practicalities of the moving process.
Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lesleyarnold said:


> Hi, I am considering moving to cyprus. I have no idea where to start. I would like to know how the education system works out there. I would be bringing 2 of my 4 daughters with me who are 14 and 16. I am also a fully qualified and experienced secondary school science teacher. Is there good employment prospects out there for teachers? How do the salaries of teachers out there compare to uk teachers and could i expect a decent standard of living? I have to consider the fact that i am recently divorced and hence a single mom. How expensive is it make that move? How long does the whole process take? questions questions! I am due to visit cyprus on the 25th of July. Does anyone have any advice on where I start with finding out the basics. I would be interested to find out how the move has gone for others and the hassles you may have encountered with the practicalities of the moving process.
> Many thanks.


Hi, welcome to the forum.
I would suggest that you take some time to read the thread on this forum and then ask any questions you have. I am sure that many of your quesions have already been answered.
I am sorry to say that in my opinion you would find it very very difficult as a single mother of teenage girls to make ends meet on the sort of money you could earn here. 

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> I would suggest that you take some time to read the thread on this forum and then ask any questions you have. I am sure that many of your quesions have already been answered.
> I am sorry to say that in my opinion you would find it very very difficult as a single mother of teenage girls to make ends meet on the sort of money you could earn here.
> 
> Veronica


Teacher's salaries in the state sector are reasonable as they are civil service posts - but even so they are low compared to the UK. Working for the state is a closed shop (unless you speak excellent Greek and have the family connections to qualify for a post). You would therefore have to rely on the private sector where salaries are very low compared to the UK. As an example, a private sector University or college lecturer with a PhD and several year's experience can expect to earn from 1300-1700 a month for a 30 hour week (that includes about 21 hours contact time). Teachers in secondary private sector are earning probably less from 1000-1500 a month. With years of experience, it is possible to gain higher salaries, but I'm afraid Veronica is right - it will be a struggle to survive as a single parent in the current economic climate. School fees for your daughters are likeley to be in the region of 16000, which leaves very little to nothing for rent or food. You could try the free state system, but their age would count against them (unless of course they already speak Greek). I'm afraid there is a high level of unemployment and many qualified people looking for jobs, so it is an employers market and many are offering very low salaries...

Sorry to bear bad news, but it's better to research and go into a possible move with a reality check...


----------

